# Any Suggestions?



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I have potty trained Sir Lovkins, to potty outside, but when it is cold and wet it is takes several times before he will actually go. I understand who wants to potty in the cold wet grass. It is also makes me feel uncomfortable and mean to make him potty outside, when it is nasty out. My question is now that he is trained to go outside, can I introduce pee pads? I have tried but he will just hold it until he goes outside. What are some other options when it is nasty outside? I also have a problem(keeping him clean) when it rains. Should I invest in booties?


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine all go outside as well and when it rains, I'll take them one by one on a leash under an umbrella. Instead of going out into the fenced backyard though, I'll take them through the garage so they can do their business in the grass beside the driveway. That way, they don't have to wade through wet grass and mud. How is that sweet little Sir Lovkins, by the way?


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

When I read any suggestions I thought hmm yes I think I'd like to see more pics of sir lovkins haha sorry well mine have both been trained on the pads so I'm not sure about changing it up after the fact. Mine both have booties and if you get them 
Amd sure they are high quality because mine weren't and maybe that helps them stay on better? Well one of them keeps them on and the other does until he hits grad then there are booties flying every which way! Sizing is important too


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I would be grateful to have dogs who will go outside in bad weather, mine won't go out the door. Pee pads look horrible in your house and they are not ecologically friendly or cheap. Every time I shell out $50 for pee pads, I want to kick myself for not getting them accustomed to wet weather as puppies.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't know how that would go since he is still so young, he might get the wrong impression and think that he can start going in the house whenever. But then on the other had it'd be good if you could teach him that it's only for particular times.

I wish Bella would go outside in the rain or at least go on a peepee pad, she won't do either, she'd rather hold it. The last time she held if for nearly 12 hours! That can't be good for her! I took her outside when it was raining as a puppy but just recently she has decided she won't go in the rain. We've walked her multiple times while it's raining and she won't go. 

I want to look into getting botties anyhow cause here in Miami the grass is always wet and I'm constantly having to clean the floors when they come in.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> Mine all go outside as well and when it rains, I'll take them one by one on a leash under an umbrella. Instead of going out into the fenced backyard though, I'll take them through the garage so they can do their business in the grass beside the driveway. That way, they don't have to wade through wet grass and mud. How is that sweet little Sir Lovkins, by the way?


Lovkins could not be any better. I just love him! I hope all is well with your boo boo !


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ahhhhh another of my favorite topics. Pad training. First to answer your question. Maybe take some pads out, and place them where he normally would go. I love the washable ones, it just seems to attract the babies to them. If/when he goes on the pad outside, praise, praise praise, and even perhaps a treat, same thing for inside.

I will always pad train my babies. One reason of course is the weather. I do not wan them to have to lug themselves out with 32" of snow or it the awful heat. But that's just me. 

Also, when they are spayed or neutured, again, I don't want them to have to push themselves to go outside.

And also if they fall ill, and God willing I will have all 3 into their Senior years, again, I don't want them to lug themsleves outside.

As far as dirty pads LOL. Both Ana and Leo, look at me like " Mom, time to change the pads".

So I guess in answer to your question, take pads outside (if you have a backyard, that would be great) 

Now if he is a leg lifter, although he looks like the cutest little thing ever, you may need to keep even a closer eye on him.

Good Luck


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that when you see him signal to go outside, put him on the pad instead. If he won't go keep watching him and catch him starting to go (he will eventually) and put him on the pad. When he finally goes once, praise and treats! He'll eventually get it. Good luck. All my other dog(at the bridge) were trained to go outside, my three now all use pee pads! We were having a new fence put in and I started the pads and I'm happy I did! It is so much easier weather wise and getting filthy when it's nasty out. Also when we go to my parents house I just take the pee pads and don't worry about taking them out near a busy highway at their house! I sound like a commercial for pee pads!LOL anyhow good luck! Your pup is soooooo cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler does both. He uses pee pads inside But also loves going outside. I only have two pads in the house in our bedroom. He's shy about peeing in front of company.:blush: He squats on the pee pads; lifts his leg outside. Best of both worlds. I think I would do as Christine said - take a pad outside and when it's used "TREATS."


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, Kitzi does both too!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Mine are outdoor trained and the weather gets much worse up here in Canada!  As pups, I'd just pretend I'm having loads of fun out in the rain or snow and they get somewhat excited about being out then. 

Do you go out with him on leash every time or just let him out into the backyard? I think going out with them makes it a much more enjoyable experience. What about taking a little piece of meat with you every time you take him out in weather conditions where you expect he'll be less eager to go and surprise him with the reward (and a thrilled happy voice of course) when he does go? That might encourage him to get on the grass and go faster.

For booties, I use fleece-lined Muttluks on my girls but I'm sure you could use something lighter weight and more flexible in Texas either by Muttluks (they have a couple other styles) or another company. If you decide to get booties, I would just avoid stiff booties with rubber/hard soles and aim for ones with a "sleeve" and adjustable velcro around the ankle/leg.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

When it was raining, my Aussie & Poodle would stick their noses out the door, check the conditions, and say nope! Not going, our paws might melt.

Spookie just barrels out the door. Wet? Sloppy? Bring it on!!! No prissy paw picking for this girl. Dirt is her friend.

She does have a pee pad in case I'm not home. And she will not tell me when she has to go. Or if she's busy playing, she will run to it. Works for us.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I wish Zooey would do both (must really come in handy in inclement weather), but she'll only go outside!


----------

